# Miter saw sawdust prevention



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

After looking longingly at Rockler’s Track system for a bit, I decided that 
1. It seemed kinda expensive.
2. I could do it better with something I had around the house.

Now I have to explain why when grandma and 6 year old granddaughter get home...











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

Doesn't that saw have front dust port? You're better off hooking up your most powerful shop vac right at the source than using a defector shield after the dust has entered the shop environment. If there's no easy connection make a transition from a plastic bottle, Frenches mustard, HEET deicer gas solution, Hines ketchup ... what ever. just cut it with a scissors until it works and tape it on. Use a lightweight flexible hose so there's not so much weight on it.

I used 2" PVC on my Bosch to divert the dust away from my face and eyes when I'm sawing outside.
Nice Dolphins.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

You can do much better than that for little or no expense. Just use material lying around your shop


----------



## Lennyzx11 (Dec 14, 2019)

It was tongue in cheek. 
I’m working on a dust collection system but still moving things around. I usually have the shop vac connected to it but was guilty of cutting some “quick cuts” that threw sawdust on the assembly bench.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

Lennyzx11 said:


> Now I have to explain why when grandma and 6 year old granddaughter get home...


using your granddaughters favorite shower curtain was your downfall


----------

